# So Cal doods and dudettes...are we invading No Cal?



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Are we attending this (thinkcooper party and ride and FIRE!): http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=122436

and then this (No Cal RBR ride): http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=123525

April 4, 5 and 6th??

Whoze in? :crazy:


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I'd hit it.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Don't know yet.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

my handlers tell me its likely I'll go.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> my handlers tell me its likely I'll go.



^bumpity^


----------

